# What is the current market price for MOSURA EROS



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I am curious as to how much people are paying for Mosura Eros...anyone know?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I know 
It's right there: Shrimp-Tank Mosura Eros


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I mean't what is everyone in the GTA selling it for?

It was 42.99 + 13% = $48.50 at the Menagerie, what is Frank selling it for?

I know you are selling it for $34. 

I sold it for $ 28. I guess I was not charging enough for it


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

It looks like the first order for the Menagerie was also it's last. 

If Igor is selling it for those prices then we are out. There is no point to try to sell it because we can't compete at those prices. We have a certain level of margin we have to sell things for to cover costs for running a store. If Igor is selling this stuff out of his apartment without any overhead then you should buy it from him.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bettaforu said:


> i sold it for $ 28. I guess i was not charging enough for it


lol.......


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

h_s said:


> It looks like the first order for the Menagerie was also it's last.
> 
> If Igor is selling it for those prices then we are out. There is no point to try to sell it because we can't compete at those prices. We have a certain level of margin we have to sell things for to cover costs for running a store. If Igor is selling this stuff out of his apartment without any overhead then you should buy it from him.


Actually, I think that my price is high. I would be happy to lower it, but I'm not really controlling them.

I'm trying to expand shrimps keeping hobby. I love that, and I wish more people to enjoy that creatures. Giving Canadians access to Mosura products is one of approaches I use.

I don't thinks it's too bad for you.
Stores always have higher prices and it doesn't stop people from buying there. Price is not that crucial characteristics for hobby products.

You have lots of benefits that I will not never get from my web-site. You have been doing a great job with your store for many years. I should be fine with Mosura as well!


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I bought a bottle of Rich Water from Frank's for 12 bucks... I didnt really look at the other products at that point though. 

And yes, I do understand the overhead costs for a store is much higher, but most people actually go to stores rather than scourge the Internet for deals. I think we are a rather small population in comparison with the general consumers.


----------

